# ACS re-validation, procedure and time



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Forum,

I have recently joined the forum. I must say it is pretty useful forum with an active helpful community 

I would highly appreciate if forum can help me with following query.

I got my positive ACS on 25th of June 2011 (around 1.5 years) and It expired in June 2012. Someone told me that if I had not changed your job (the last job mentioned in ACS) then I could simply apply for re validation rather than going through whole ACS process again. I am still in the same company as I was while I applied for ACS last time.

1. What documents I would need to apply for re-validation ?
2. How long will it take ? will it be shorter than new ACS application or the same (I got my last ACS result in 2.5 months)
3. If someone who has already been through this could let me know the whole procedure.


Thank you.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

hi,

can someone please provide me a little help


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

could someone please let me know which documents are required for ACS revalidation ?


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I have recently joined the forum. I must say it is pretty useful forum with an active helpful community
> 
> ...


I did my ACS re-validation and here is my experience:

1. You don't need to provide any document for re-validation (Actually you are not allowed to provide any document). You only need your previous reference number and pass word. Use those information to login, and then select re-validation.

To submit a Review, Appeal or Revalidation:
 Go to the Online Application Form
 Click on the “Linking to an Earlier Application” option
 The “Application ID & Password” field will automatically open
 Enter your previous ACS skills assessment Application ID number & Password
 The Review, Appeal or Revalidation options will appear in the application type menu

2. It usually takes about 2 weeks. But due to the Xmas & New year holiday, it might take longer if you apply now.

3. After submitting, you will be issued a new reference number. You don't need to do anything. When it is done, they will send the new assessment to you via email. The content will be exactly the same, other than the valid date. The new valid date will be 2 years from the new assessment being issued.

Hope this helps


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

Please note that by doing re-validation, your new work experiences won't be considered/added. 

That means, if you had claimed 3 years work experience in your last assessment, if will still be 3 years in the new one. Even if you have worked another 2 years since then.

The re-validated assessment will be EXACTLY THE SAME in content, other than the valid date.

If you want to add new work experience, you'll need a new assessment.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I have recently joined the forum. I must say it is pretty useful forum with an active helpful community
> 
> ...


AOA,
Brother answer to your question is YES u just need to re validate your ACS ...... if u want to include your 1.5 years experience to be evaluate ...... 

*For Question 1:*
I think u need your old ACS letter, a formal application stating why u want to re evaluate your credentials, latest experiences letter from your company with JDs .... i hope it would be enough 

*For Question 2:*
I am sure it will be evaluated within 1 month (Max)



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> AOA,
> Brother answer to your question is YES u just need to re validate your ACS ...... if u want to include your 1.5 years experience to be evaluate ......
> 
> *For Question 1:*
> ...


No I am afraid it is not the case. In a revalidation application the candidate cannot add any new work experience. It is simply a 2 year extension of the previous assessment report.

I just did mine last month. During the process, i was *not allowed* to add any document.

If you want to add work experience, you'll have to lodge a new assessment.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

vintagebunnie said:


> Please note that by doing re-validation, your new work experiences won't be considered/added.
> 
> That means, if you had claimed 3 years work experience in your last assessment, if will still be 3 years in the new one. Even if you have worked another 2 years since then.
> 
> ...


thank you very much vintagebunnie,

yes, I need to add my new experience to ACS .. my last total work exp was 6.5 (as per last ACS assessment) and today it is 8.2 years of total experience. 

So I guess in my case, I will have to reapply for ACS assessment rather than revalidation. correct ?

what was your total work exp per your last ACS and after how long you applied for revalidation ?


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> thank you very much vintagebunnie,
> 
> yes, I need to add my new experience to ACS .. my last total work exp was 6.5 (as per last ACS assessment) and today it is 8.2 years of total experience.
> 
> ...


I was applying purely based on my degrees (I studied in Australia), so work experience was not a consideration for me. I applied when my last assessment result was about to expire.

I'm not sure if there is any way to just add your new experience to previous assessment. Maybe you could email them asking about it. Mention your previous reference number. Last time when I emailed them, they got back to me within 24 hours. The office closes between 21/12 - 14/01 though.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

vintagebunnie said:


> I was applying purely based on my degrees (I studied in Australia), so work experience was not a consideration for me. I applied when my last assessment result was about to expire.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is any way to just add your new experience to previous assessment. Maybe you could email them asking about it. Mention your previous reference number. Last time when I emailed them, they got back to me within 24 hours. The office closes between 21/12 - 14/01 though.


that I will do  .. thank you. 
they are on holidays and may reply after a week or so.. so I guess I will ask other members of the forum if they have gone through the same experience


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

I am putting this here for people facing the same issue as I did.

If you also need to have your current experience added to your ACS letter then go for new ACS validation. you will have to repeat the same process as you did when you applied for the first time.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> I am putting this here for people facing the same issue as I did.
> 
> If you also need to have your current experience added to your ACS letter then go for new ACS validation. you will have to repeat the same process as you did when you applied for the first time.


Also - did you change the job between your last assessment and your new assessment?


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

No, I didn't change my job in between.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

In that case just re-validation wouldn't have worked ?
As the experience over and above acs is accepted by DIAC as long as you are in same job and provide evidence to support it, I believe!


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

superm said:


> In that case just re-validation wouldn't have worked ?
> As the experience over and above acs is accepted by DIAC as long as you are in same job and provide evidence to support it, I believe!


It might have and it might have not. At least I did not come across any person who tried it. Most importantly I did not have time for trials as I wanted to file my case before 1st July 2013. So I opted for new ACS.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> It might have and it might have not. At least I did not come across any person who tried it. Most importantly I did not have time for trials as I wanted to file my case before 1st July 2013. So I opted for new ACS.


okay - I have seen cases where people have claimed and got their experience between acs and diac approved!
well - best of luck !


----------



## jaganmohansyd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Reg: EXPERIANCE Revalidation in SKILL ASSESSMENT*

Hi All,

Iam new to this community and I need your advise in getting my Experiance Revalidated in Skill validaiton. 

Problem : I got a positive feedback stating that 
" Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

But my Experiance which was 9.5 Years , ONLY 2.4 Yrs are being recongnised.

Please find the result for for your reference

The following employment after June 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/04 - 10/06 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: Junior Programmer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

*******The following employment has been assessed as* not suitable.*******
****Need your advise: *****
Dates: 10/06 - 04/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Associate System Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 12/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: HONG KONG

Dates: 12/07 - 06/08 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 12/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/11 - 04/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Advisory Consultant - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

I NEED MY EXPERIANCE ALONE TO BE REVALIDATED!. I DONNO I HAVE GOT ALL THE RELEVENT DOCUMENTS FROM ALL THE COMPANIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES ARE ALSO ALIGNED TO THE CODE WHICH I APPLIED.

Question 1: With 2.4 Yrs only recognised, WILL I BE ELIGIBLE TO APPLY FOR 10 Points under 8 YEARS Experiance criteria.???

Question 2: What is process to get my EXPERIANCE validated?? and what is percentage or atleast a wild guess from your side that I can get all my experiance claimed back in result?

I AM WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY AT THE EARLIEST PLEASE REPLY.


----------



## jaganmohansyd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Reg: EXPERIANCE Revalidation in SKILL ASSESSMENT*

Hi All,

Iam new to this community and I need your advise in getting my Experiance Revalidated in Skill validaiton.

Problem : I got a positive feedback stating that
" Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

But my Experiance which was 9.5 Years , ONLY 2.4 Yrs are being recongnised.

Please find the result for for your reference

The following employment after June 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/04 - 10/06 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: Junior Programmer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

*******The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.******
****Need your advise: *****
Dates: 10/06 - 04/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Associate System Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 12/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: HONG KONG

Dates: 12/07 - 06/08 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 12/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/11 - 04/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Advisory Consultant - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

I NEED MY EXPERIANCE ALONE TO BE REVALIDATED!. I DONNO I HAVE GOT ALL THE RELEVENT DOCUMENTS FROM ALL THE COMPANIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES ARE ALSO ALIGNED TO THE CODE WHICH I APPLIED.

Question 1: With 2.4 Yrs only recognised, WILL I BE ELIGIBLE TO APPLY FOR 10 Points under 8 YEARS Experiance criteria.???

Question 2: What is process to get my EXPERIANCE validated?? and what is percentage or atleast a wild guess from your side that I can get all my experiance claimed back in result?

I AM WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY AT THE EARLIEST PLEASE REPLY.


----------



## jaganmohansyd (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Iam new to this community and I need your advise in getting my Experiance Revalidated in Skill validaiton.

Problem : I got a positive feedback stating that
" Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

But my Experiance which was 9.5 Years , ONLY 2.4 Yrs are being recongnised.

Please find the result for for your reference

The following employment after June 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/04 - 10/06 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: Junior Programmer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

*******The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.******
****Need your advise: *****
Dates: 10/06 - 04/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Associate System Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 12/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: HONG KONG

Dates: 12/07 - 06/08 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 12/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/11 - 04/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Advisory Consultant - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

I NEED MY EXPERIANCE ALONE TO BE REVALIDATED!. I DONNO I HAVE GOT ALL THE RELEVENT DOCUMENTS FROM ALL THE COMPANIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES ARE ALSO ALIGNED TO THE CODE WHICH I APPLIED.

Question 1: With 2.4 Yrs only recognised, WILL I BE ELIGIBLE TO APPLY FOR 10 Points under 8 YEARS Experiance criteria.???

Question 2: What is process to get my EXPERIANCE validated?? and what is percentage or atleast a wild guess from your side that I can get all my experiance claimed back in result?

I AM WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY AT THE EARLIEST PLEASE REPLY.


----------

